# The Upstairs!



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ok! so as some of you know i first joined when we had to replace the entire roof. since then i have realized what an awesome community this is! 

more recently we have finally pushed ahead with our renovations, and i got threads all over the place. so why not just group them together here.

so, this thread will be mainly for our last phase (the basement is last phase but that's not for a long while:laughing. which is the upstairs. specifically, we are redoing 4 bedrooms, and the bathroom. 

here is the project breakdown:
-install new ceiling in all 4 rooms
-install new floor in all 4 rooms
-install new vanity (maybe shower) in bathroom
-install new floor for stairs/hallway

easy right!:laughing:

currently we are tackling the ceiling. for 2 rooms we have decided to use beadboard ceiling, so that's our focus for the next month or so (probably 2 :laughing 

please take a look and comment however you like!


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

so to rewind a little bit: here is the thread back when we first began, with the roof!
original project:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/my-flat-roof-project-help-79273/
after roof stuff:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/after-roof-roof-project-88259/


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

also, let me say those guys in the roofing section are top notch. if you have roofing issues or questions or whatever they are absolutely wonderful. too many names to name here. go there, say hi, and see for yourself. (i mean, they even put up with me:laughing


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

here is my basement window well issue/project
http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/window-well-dig-not-dig-159548/

thanks to everyone who helped out!


----------

